

Layoffs at Microsoft Studios - husayn
http://blogs.seattletimes.com/microsoftpri0/2014/04/03/layoffs-at-microsoft-studios/?syndication=rss

======
amaks
Microsoft is not doing massive layoffs these days like it did in 2009 _. And
apparently if they lay off certain number of people they don 't have to report
it.

_[http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2009/01/microsoft-
layoff-2009-n...](http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2009/01/microsoft-
layoff-2009-now-what.html)

